# [CS5-Tutorial] Bilder aufpeppen (Gradationskurven, Kontrast)



## edhardyi (26. April 2011)

Hallo,

Heute zeige ich Ihnen wie Sie ganz einfach und mit ein paar Schritten Ihr Bild aufpeppen können

Als erstes der vorher nacher vergleich






Fangen wir an!

Wir gehen mit der Maus auf* Neue Füll- oder Einstellungsebene erstellen*. Dort klicken wir anschließend auf *Gradationskurven*






Daraufhin öffnet sich ein Fenster in dem Sie S-Förmige Kurven ziehen müssen, und das *in allen modi* (RGB, Rot, Grün, Blau)









*Doch bei der Farbe Blau müssen sie ein verkehrtes S zeichnen.*




So das sieht schon mal ganz gut aus!

Jetzt gehen wir wieder auf Neue Füll- oder Einstellungsebene wählen aber diesmal *Helligkeit/Kontrast*.





Danach stellen wir den Kontrast so hoch wie es uns gefällt.





*Danke fürs Zuschauen ich hoffe ich konnte euch helfen.

Gruß edhardyi*


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (26. April 2011)

Hallo edhardyi,

Danke für dein Tutorial. Leider scheinen sich die Attachments verabschiedet zu haben, es wäre daher schön, wenn du das nochmal ausbessern könntest.

Viele Grüße,
Markus


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (26. April 2011)

Hi,
ist ja toll wenn du ein Tutorial beisteuerst. Aber bitte hänge deine Testbilder nochmal an deinen Beitrag an.
Desweiteren haben wir für Tutorials einen eigenen Bereich.

Viele Grüße


----------

